# Pierce bicycle



## Moose (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a Pierce shaft-drive bike that I would like to get an idea of its value for possible sale. I always planned to restore it but am running out of time to do so. It's not in the best shape, but certainly restorable. No tires (I think they were semi-pneumatic) wood/ steel rims, one of which is somewhat bent, one wooden handlebar grip is broken and possibly partly missing. Otherwise, it is complete with little or no rust.
Does anyone know where I might find out more about this bike? 
Moose


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Post up some photos. There have been a few threads on here concerning Pierce bicycles. V/r Shawn


----------



## filmonger (Dec 10, 2014)

I would like to see it


----------



## Moose (Dec 10, 2014)

*Pierce*



filmonger said:


> I would like to see it




Will try to get it out of storage tomorrow & get some good pics.


----------



## Moose (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Moose (Dec 12, 2014)

*Pierce*

Please bear in mind that the purpose of my original post was to get some idea as to the value of this wonderful piece of history. I have had some questions related to how much I am asking for it and interest in purchasing it. I am sure that someone who is interested in buying it would not necessarily give me an accurate estimate of its value!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow! Amazing piece! Dual suspension!


----------



## npence (Dec 12, 2014)

I would be interested in buying this bike if it comes up for sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2014)

I would be interested in adopting and keeping, not reselling this bike and giving it tender loving care, while hugging, carressing, kissing and loving it.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2014)

I have to admit - I would like to buy it tooo!  Let me know when it is on sale. Not so sure that I would kiss the bike without knowing it first.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 12, 2014)

filmonger said:


> I have to admit - I would like to buy it tooo!  Let me know when it is on sale. Not so sure that I would kiss the bike without knowing it first.



Well,  send it to me first so I can pack it right to ship off to you. ...may take a year to pack properly though


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2014)

I own the chain drive version of this bike. I would say 1902-08. I catch grief on here just about every time I offer an opinion on price so I would say list it on Ebay with a $3k start and go from there. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Dec 12, 2014)

I recently saw an ad claiming Pierce was the most successful at selling HYGENIC suspension bikes -longest time and most numbers- so not a really "rare" bike- BUT the name is legend and the bike mechanically interesting so....whatever 2 people can agree on (above scrap) is what it is worth...

I could probably get more than you could bercause I have been doing this for a long time and know how to place it- or you may just get lucky...what _is_ the value??!!


(who has a Pierce bird cage or icebox?)


trixadexaphobia -ugh!


----------



## wasp3245 (Dec 12, 2014)

nice Pierce.....   
when in Buffalo stop in  Pierce Arrow museum...they also have a collection of many Buffalo bicycles including Pierce....

http://www.pierce-arrow.com/





nice photo of a 1902 Pierce bicycle shop in Brooklyn ...great hanging sign 

Cheers Carey


----------



## Moose (Dec 13, 2014)

I guess I'm working with only one training wheel!  I sure as heck did not mean to post 3 of the same picture.  But without any instructions for posting pictures I guess I should be thankful for what I did get!


----------



## OHcaptain (Dec 13, 2014)

You might want to peruse the old Copake bicycle auctions to see what similar machines sold for.  Be a little cautious about a few of the more recent auctions where they were disposing of the contents of two museums. 

http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles/pages/catalogs.html


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 13, 2014)

Moose said:


> Please bear in mind that the purpose of my original post was to get some idea as to the value of this wonderful piece of history. I have had some questions related to how much I am asking for it and interest in purchasing it. I am sure that someone who is interested in buying it would not necessarily give me an accurate estimate of its value!



If you don't consider a buyers offer, then how will you know what number to say yes to?


----------



## toyman (Dec 13, 2014)

Any idea on a price yet?Just a ballpark figure would be ok.  Thanks,Jogb


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 14, 2014)

Moose said:


> Please bear in mind that the purpose of my original post was to get some idea as to the value of this wonderful piece of history. I have had some questions related to how much I am asking for it and interest in purchasing it. I am sure that someone who is interested in buying it would not necessarily give me an accurate estimate of its value!




Bibliographic references of value appraisal are easily provided by knowledgable people. However, you are dangling live bait over a pool of sharks asking if it smells good. 

Examples of it's value as it sits; in "parts", auctioned (Copake) etc are all "out there" it just takes some research and communication. using a single source of value for anything that is an uncommon antique, is just not a good method in general. The parties doing the valuing, provide examples of *why* it's value is that, examples of other bicycles that have sold, not just price guides and guesses. Multiple sources. This is the educated example for the appreciators of arts and antiques. It provides the seller with an educated price, and the buyer with the possibility to get into an uncommon bicycle at a fair market value. 

Now for the greedy, who found the bike at the garage sale, or its been in their family, or who knows, didn't pay a dime for it, inherited it, who only care that it's rare because of money, and want to get the most bang for their buck in a hurry, please ignore the educated examples, ignore interested parties inquiries providing "knowledge" with suspicious contempt, their greedy antique fingers all with their measly 2000$ ready to spend, because if they have two k some will have four, and maybe a few will spend more... just ignore all that and let the money do the talking and sell to the highest bidder on eBay.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 14, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> However, you are dangling live bait over a pool of sharks asking if it smells good.
> .



Doooood


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 14, 2014)

"I am sure that someone who is interested in buying it would not necessarily give me an accurate estimate of its value!" 

All the necessary information has been presented for Moose to make an informed decision.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 14, 2014)

Has the Cabe ever thought of an auction thread....or option for Bikes for sale????


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 14, 2014)

filmonger is right. 

There should be a possible "auction" thread or an option for bikes for sale, like possibly a "make offer" thread. Especially, for some of those more desirable items, rather than having them show up on ebay in the end, etc. after they get some of their questions answered here. Most people here are honest with those non-bike people inquiring on the history and value of an item.
At least it would give The Caber's a chance at acquiring some of those items they really wanted, rather than seeing them go to the non-members on the bay. 
I'm sure there are many collectors here that would be very fair with their offers for something they really wanted and would treasure in their collections.
The sellers might make much better $$$$ here without the expensive ebay fee's in the end!!! Of course its their call and right to choose the format they feel comfortable with, in selling their merchandise. They can always sell on ebay if it doesn't work here first.


----------



## bike (Dec 14, 2014)

*The odd thing is*

I offer all cabers to contact me direct to save ALL 14% of the fees of any of my feepay BUY IT NOW items, and most auction items (not split, but save ALL fees) by sending me a US Postal money order- 

Then a caber hits "buy it now" or pays even more in an auction format  buy from me on ebay even though it was offered here at _LEAST_ 14% less!

Frustrating. I guess paying on the phone is worth the premium... I am GLAD to make a sale wherever I can...also like to save customers money if they like.


The people of the cabe spoken and said FOR SALE had to have a price so I guess it is an end game to go into different catagory ask and then MAYBE list for sale. (with a good number of bikes getting purchased somewhere in the middle)  

Personally I do not know the exact price I will take till it is offered to me-- as buying opportunities/cash needs ebb and flow - this hours' price may vary substaintially from next depending on what I want to buy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2014)

This has been discussed before on here. Personally I think it would cause more angst than good and give the mods a full time job trying to arbitrate. I say list a price after you've did your homework. Start strong and say OBO. If it is something truly rare or desirable I believe Ebay is still the best place to get visibility--don't mean you gotta sell it there though! I normally list an item here for a couple of days. If it doesn't move I throw it up on Ebay where I generally find a buyer. V/r Shawn


----------



## scoth (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi all,

I just discovered this thread while looking up what a Pierce bicycle might go for.  As it turns out, this is is exactly the bike I'm looking to value and sell.  My father, user 'moose', started this thread 5 1/2 years ago.  He passed away a year and a half ago, and we're clearing out the house.  Judging by the thread so far, it seems eBay might be the way to go.  Is that still the best path forward for selling this bike?

If anyone here is interested in buying, I would be happy to discuss that as a possibility as well.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2020)

scoth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just discovered this thread while looking up what a Pierce bicycle might go for.  As it turns out, this is is exactly the bike I'm looking to value and sell.  My father, user 'moose', started this thread 5 1/2 years ago.  He passed away a year and a half ago, and we're clearing out the house.  Judging by the thread so far, it seems eBay might be the way to go.  Is that still the best path forward for selling this bike?
> 
> If anyone here is interested in buying, I would be happy to discuss that as a possibility as well.



I'm sorry for your loss. If you want to sell here on the forum you need to list in the for sale section with pics, price, location. You should be able to do some internet searches-Copake for one to get an idea of value. If not throw it up on Ebay. V/r Shawn


----------

